# Chilean Mesquite



## azed (May 30, 2009)

Has anyone used Chilean Mesquite?  I have no idea what kind of Mesquite is in the bags at the store, maybe it makes no difference.


----------



## desertlites (May 30, 2009)

havn't used it but I would imagian it's ok to use-have seen it used in hardwood floors.I have all the suite I could very use,just don't care for the strong flavor-love to grill with it-super hot and over bareing on taste.


----------



## alx (May 30, 2009)

I too have seen in floors etc.I dont care for Mesquite, but a relative brings some from texas back here every year-fresh stuff.,and that Mesquite is way better then what i tried before in bags up here.What ever they sell in bags up here is sketchy at best.


----------

